# What video game title describes your sex life?



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 10, 2012)

So lets hear them...


I'll start it off.


Tongue of the fatman or Spanky's Quest

Both work just fine lol.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 10, 2012)

Dead or Alive


----------



## Treach (Feb 11, 2012)

Alone in the Dark.


----------



## analikesyourface (Feb 11, 2012)

Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 11, 2012)

In my younger,single days Vice City Stories 

These days it's more like Space Invaders


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 11, 2012)

*Shadow Of The Colossus*


----------



## vardon_grip (Feb 11, 2012)

......pong


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh wait can I answer on behalf of most of us guys here?

...Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 11, 2012)

God Hand 

sigh~


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 11, 2012)

Jingle Cats!


----------



## escapist (Feb 11, 2012)

Tongue of the Fatman

Portal

Mass Effect

Gyromite

Wild Woody

Call of Duty

Unreal

Warcraft: *Orcs & Humans*

Tribes

EverQuest

Command & Conquer


....and last but not least..Staring Me as.. Mega Man! ROFL! :happy:


----------



## Melian (Feb 11, 2012)

Here are a few:

Resident Evil
Sanitarium
Bully


----------



## Thelonious (Feb 11, 2012)

Superman 64, because its absolutely terrible :doh:


----------



## Goreki (Feb 11, 2012)

Pandemonium!


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 12, 2012)

...Wargasm...

...HOLY INVASION OF PRIVACY, BADMAN! WHAT DID I DO TO DESERVE THIS?...

...YOU ARE EMPTY...


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 13, 2012)

Final Fantasy III


----------



## savethemurlocs11 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was just going to say rule of rose to be a jerk. But in case someone didn't realise i was being sarcastic, I decided against it.

My sex life? God of war.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat Princess


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 13, 2012)

Day of the Tentacle


----------



## Bearsy (Feb 14, 2012)

_No One Can Stop Mr. Domino!
_
(Mr. Domino is what I call my penis)

Or:
_If It Moves, Shoot It!_


----------



## Fat Brian (Feb 14, 2012)

Portal, I stick it in one hole and make it come out another.


----------



## Treach (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh oh oh, "Impossible Mission"


----------



## JenFromOC (Feb 15, 2012)

A boy and his blob lololol
No one remembers that one


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 15, 2012)

Spanky's Quest




JenFromOC said:


> A boy and his blob lololol
> No one remembers that one



Of course I remember that one!

They released a remake not too long ago that included a dedicated button for hugging.

A DEDICATED HUG BUTTON


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 15, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Fat Princess


And where would you like the bright shiny new internet that you just won, delivered to?

-Rusty


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 16, 2012)

Shenmue 3.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 16, 2012)

Singles: Flirt Up Your Life


----------



## SitiTomato (Feb 16, 2012)

SuperBatAquaGreenFlash said:


> Shenmue 3.



Looking for some sailors?


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Feb 17, 2012)

Sanity's Requiem... Lol. 


Okay, okay, so technically it's a subtitle. But it works so much better...


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm I was thinking any video game that has only ONE player LOL


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 18, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Hmm I was thinking any video game that has only ONE player LOL




jajajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 18, 2012)

Twisted Metal
Metal Gear Solid (please)
Resistance: Fall of Man
Heavy Rain
LA Noire
Mirror's Edge
Jak and Daxter
Brink
Need For Speed
Uncharted
Rage

I could go on forever...lol

*
I hope a dude says Womb Raider.*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 18, 2012)

Final Fantasy VIII


Cuz my sex life is dependent upon my imagination. 


And hell, Squall from FFVIII is actually pretty hot for a thin video game character.


----------



## Vageta (Feb 19, 2012)

Frogger...


----------



## Vageta (Feb 19, 2012)

wait no, what was I thinking......Pac Man. :eat2:


----------



## MrBob (Feb 21, 2012)

Cannon Fodder
Megalomania


----------



## Mordecai (Feb 21, 2012)

SitiTomato said:


> Looking for some sailors?



Or non-existence/rumored. I'm going to go find my copies of 1 & 2 and sigh.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Feb 25, 2012)

Mutant League Hockey


----------



## vinarian (Mar 1, 2012)

Mass effect


Or donkey kong


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Mar 2, 2012)

Dark Souls


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 2, 2012)

NewfieGal said:


> Hmm I was thinking any video game that has only ONE player LOL



I was totally thinking the same thing as well


----------



## SitiTomato (Mar 4, 2012)

Rhythm Heaven Fever


----------



## freakyfred (Mar 4, 2012)

Incredible Crisis


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Mar 6, 2012)

Hidden & Dangerous


----------



## FrankWhite333 (Mar 7, 2012)

Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## Specter (Mar 17, 2012)

Super Mario Bros. cause everytime I think I found a chick, she's in another castle.


----------



## penguin (Mar 17, 2012)

The Sims - because I'm playing by myself and all the participants are imaginary.


----------



## Anjula (Mar 18, 2012)

penguin said:


> The Sims - because I'm playing by myself and all the participants are imaginary.



^^ t h i s


----------



## topher38 (Mar 18, 2012)

I will go with Left 4 Dead...


----------



## furious styles (Mar 18, 2012)

tetris .


----------



## deanbpm (Mar 20, 2012)

Limbo......


----------



## SitiTomato (Mar 23, 2012)

The Splatters


(ugh...I grossed myself out  )


----------



## grassytwo (Mar 29, 2012)

Halo: teabagging ^_^
Mass Errect: explains itself
Call of Duty: hardcore style
and Duke Nukem:Forever


----------

